# Glass diffusers



## andy (29 Nov 2007)

Do you know if you can buy the glass diffusers in shops or are they only available on ebay ?

If anyone knows any shops in east sussex that sells them or i have to go to Rochester in Kent tomorrow if there's any along the way.

TIA

Andy


----------



## ceg4048 (29 Nov 2007)

Hi Andy,
                I don't think you'll find any glassware in shops. I've only ever seen them online such as at AE. You can find non-glass equipment such as JBL plastic "ladder type" but I've never seen glassware in a shop. It's hard enough just to find _any_ CO2 equipment.  

Cheers,


----------



## andy (29 Nov 2007)

Thanks mate....i know what you mean about shops and CO2. Trouble is i've only got a maestro card and they don't take it !!!

I see you're from Horsham....where do you go for your plants etc. I was talking to Darryl at world of fishes and we were going through the tropica book the other day and he said he could order whatever i wanted from it. They had some lovely stuff in there.

Cheers 

Andy


----------



## JazzyJeff (29 Nov 2007)

I got a Spiro 5000 from Aqua essentials a couple of weeks ago seems too be doing the job !!!!


----------



## ceg4048 (29 Nov 2007)

andy said:
			
		

> Thanks mate....i know what you mean about shops and CO2. Trouble is i've only got a maestro card and they don't take it !!!
> 
> I see you're from Horsham....where do you go for your plants etc. I was talking to Darryl at world of fishes and we were going through the tropica book the other day and he said he could order whatever i wanted from it. They had some lovely stuff in there.
> 
> ...



Hi Andy,
             That's going to be difficult if AE don't accept the Maestro card. I only moved to Hosham about a year ago so I'm ashamed to admit I have no clue about world of fishes  I've been getting my plants from several on-line sources such as greenline: http://www.aquaticplants.eu.com/, Plants Alive: http://www.plantsalive.co.uk/ and other Tropica Suppliers like Birstall Garden Centre: http://www.birstall.co.uk/

If I'd known about world of fishes it might have saved me some trouble.  

If you want to meet up down there I'd be happy to connect with you sometime. Is this the place..in East Grinstead? http://www.worldoffishes.com/

Cheers,


----------



## andy (29 Nov 2007)

That' the fella mate....i've been going there foe abour 20 years and it's well worth the trip....probably closer to you than me to tell you the truth.

There's a couple of nice aquatic places in the area...a couple of maidenhead aquatics at hicksted and just north of world of fishes that are always worth a trip.

We'll meet up as soon as xmas is out of the way mate.

Thanks for your help

Andy


----------

